# Furry Version of Harem Manga



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

A Good or Bad Idea?


----------



## Amiir (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't know. If the involved characters are hot then yeah, I guess. Only found out about this genre just now though


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I don't know. If the involved characters are hot then yeah, I guess. Only found out about this genre just now though



The Difference is my female characters actually look like Anthros.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2015)

Bad, but marketable. Go for it.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

Conker said:


> Bad, but marketable. Go for it.



In what way, and how might I overcome those problems?


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2015)

GeekRaptor said:


> In what way, and how might I overcome those problems?


By not making it a furry harem manga.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

Conker said:


> By not making it a furry harem manga.



Did you even read the actual story yet?


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 7, 2015)

I would read it :3


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 8, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> I would read it :3



Thank You


----------



## Misomie (Aug 8, 2015)

GeekRaptor said:


> Did you even read the actual story yet?



Harems often follow the same formula. Clueless and dumb guy surrounded by several females that like him because manga. The guy is just magically adored by all and the females are jealous and hurt emotionally until one comes out on top when the others give up or they all share the guy. Blam! Every. Harem. Ever.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 8, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Harems often follow the same formula. Clueless and dumb guy surrounded by several females that like him because manga. The guy is just magically adored by all and the females are jealous and hurt emotionally until one comes out on top when the others give up or they all share the guy. Blam! Every. Harem. Ever.



Male looking so stupid? Yeah, that's a tradition that needs to be broken.


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2015)

GeekRaptor said:


> Did you even read the actual story yet?


If there's a story to read, link me to it.


----------



## Owleri (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't think it's a bad idea, it's just that there are a lot of cliches in harem genres that you would need to be aware of and perhaps approach it from a different direction. Typically the biggest problem, aside from the plain male character with no defining features that make him worth being pursued, is that the genre focuses too much on introducing the harem early on when the focus should be the development of the relationships so that there is investment in each character as they are brought in. So it may be best not to start with the full harem but work up to it perhaps?


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 29, 2016)

I think the best thing to blend would be a furry harem manga that included sex scenes to grab a bigger audience. This would increase your reader base. You could also do a safe for work version of the comic too, where scenes are skipped or altered for a non-adult audience. The two big series that I'm aware make use of this are Peter is the Wolf and Druids, but Druids doesn't skip the sex scenes in the release I've found.


----------



## redhusky (Apr 2, 2016)

Do it!


----------



## SciFurz (May 18, 2017)

*dragging the undead thread from the bottom of the pile, thinking it might be the best place for anyone still interested in furry harem and who might get a message on this thread because it seems to be the only one in existence*

Lookie here: www.furaffinity.net: Daily Life With Furry Girls ch 01 by SciFurz

*disclaimer
Fully self serving plug of non-erotic romance comedy with smart male and "normal" female anthro characters (real harem, not just one girl out of everyone)


----------

